# Coyote hunting



## troyjohnson1925 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey guys my name is Troy Johnson and I have been coyote hunting in Utah for a few years now with no success. I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in or willing to take me out. I know no-one wants a newbie around but I'm not interested in going to your secret spot, I just wanna go with someone who knows what they are doing. I want to learn how to.be successful I'm tired of wasting tons of money for nothing. I'm not a weird dude and I think it would be fun to get out. If anyone is willing I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Troy!! I hope someone on here will help you out. As for you not being a weird guy---well-- most on here are a little touched so I would not worry about it. Anyway keep us posted on your luck, I would offer but never hunted dogs.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a lot more than a little touched, my wife will tell u I'm nuts !!!!
:^8^:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Troy, I don't know where you've been hunting in the past to be "unsuccessful" but I can tell you that you need to get away from the people population. Get a GOOD E call. The best one you can afford and head out and give it a shot. I would be more than willing to take you along for a shoot, unfortunately I'm stuck to the house for a few more weeks. :x


----------

